# 30 Jan 1945: The Great Raid



## Viper1 (Jan 29, 2015)

http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/29/opinion/lauder-great-raid-cabanatuan-pow-camp-1945/index.html

Ghost Soldiers by Hampton Sides brought the raid on Cabanatuan to public light, resulting in the movie _The Great Raid.  
_
Incredible story.


----------



## pardus (Jan 29, 2015)

I think one of the things I was most impressed by/interested in, was that those guys were Donkey Handlers/Muleteers one day, and then told "Change of plans, today you're Rangers, shit's gonna get real."
Everyone from the BC on down just had to get on with it and do it. Badass


----------



## Flagg (Jan 30, 2015)

I've got some signed memorabilia from Galen Kittleson, one of the Alamo Scouts on Team Nellist that participated in the Cabanatuan Raid(as well as the Son Tay Raid).

2 Rangers KIA and 2 POWs who died as free men must make the Cabanatuan Raid peg the needle on operational perfection. 

The kind of operational purpose any self-respecting soldier would willingly sell his soul to get a slot on the op.


----------



## pardus (Jan 30, 2015)

Flagg said:


> I've got some signed memorabilia from Galen Kittleson, one of the Alamo Scouts on Team Nellist that participated in the Cabanatuan Raid(as well as the Son Tay Raid).
> 
> 2 Rangers KIA and 2 POWs who died as free men must make the Cabanatuan Raid peg the needle on *operational perfection.*
> 
> The kind of operational purpose any self-respecting soldier would willingly sell his soul to get a slot on the op.



I would take issue on the statement of "operational perfection".


----------



## Flagg (Jan 30, 2015)

Only 2 Rangers in the Assault Group KIA, <1 to 1 assault ratio , >99.5% of POWs saved, operating on foot 50km behind the FEBA, in an AO with 1k enemy in close proximity, and another 6-7K within several miles.

No modern coms, mobility, or medical/CASEVAC operating in a joint environment Rangers/Alamo Scouts/Filipino Guerillas. 

Perfection is almost always associated with simple repetitive tasks, Hollywood artificial, or a fluke. 

The moving parts on that op would be not too dissimilar to an Italian V12 screaming at redline while being fed dirty petrol and mud in the air intake.....the fact it was so well coordinated and executed and didn't blow apart at the seams is near miraculous or lucky for the non-spiritual(in the "make your own luck" school of thought)

Always interested in reading opposing viewpoints though Mate ;)


----------



## Centermass (Jan 30, 2015)

A huge part of Ranger History, often overlooked. 

RLTW!


----------

